# Arapahoe Basin Snowboarding



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

tanmansnowboard said:


> Hey...So i've gone to a few resorts in Colorado, and this year we're going to A-Basin in the next week for a couple days. Have six of us going, but four are newbies on snowboards, so was wondering if anyone could tell me some of the best runs at A-Basin to start on...
> 
> I've heard its a little more difficult of a resort than most, but also it has some good beginner and intermediate runs. Any help is much appreciated.


I don't know any of the names but there is plenty of terrain to serve beginners there, and they do a good job of marking it off so you won't accidentally be dragged onto a Black unless you can't read :laugh: If you are going to be out here next week there will be a few more board members out here. I think I'll be meeting Neednsnow at A-Basin on thursday and he'll have a few people with him as well. Welcome to the forum.

Did a little looking for ya. Anything off the Lenawee, Exhibition, and Norway lifts will be easy with the exception of the blacks that you can access from there. The Easy easy runs I can name are Sundance, Wrangler, and Chisolm (going by memory and giving you names off the map). The blue runs in these areas aren't super difficult either but can be steep for a complete newb at certain times. Just use discretion and you'll be fine. They also have a bunny hill you could dump them off on to go bomb a few runs.

http://www.arapahoebasin.com/images/thefrontside.jpg

If you zoom the map in you get a pretty good idea.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> I don't know any of the names but there is plenty of terrain to serve beginners there, and they do a good job of marking it off so you won't accidentally be dragged onto a Black unless you can't read :laugh: If you are going to be out here next week there will be a few more board members out here. I think I'll be meeting Neednsnow at A-Basin on thursday and he'll have a few people with him as well. Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Did a little looking for ya. Anything off the Lenawee, Exhibition, and Norway lifts will be easy with the exception of the blacks that you can access from there. The Easy easy runs I can name are Sundance, Wrangler, and Chisolm (going by memory and giving you names off the map). The blue runs in these areas aren't super difficult either but can be steep for a complete newb at certain times. Just use discretion and you'll be fine. They also have a bunny hill you could dump them off on to go bomb a few runs.
> 
> ...



Thanks, that's a lot of help. I was just basically looking for a lift or two to first go on, right when we get there, so as to not be completely lost. Once I get the idea of where everything is, I'll figure the rest out. Good to hear there is a bunny slope right there, that's probably where i'll drop them off. 

I guess when we're going is right at the beginning of our spring break, which is the 17th and 18th. Looking forward to it, hope the weather is decent.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

tanmansnowboard said:


> Thanks, that's a lot of help. I was just basically looking for a lift or two to first go on, right when we get there, so as to not be completely lost. Once I get the idea of where everything is, I'll figure the rest out. Good to hear there is a bunny slope right there, that's probably where i'll drop them off.
> 
> I guess when we're going is right at the beginning of our spring break, which is the 17th and 18th. Looking forward to it, hope the weather is decent.


The Bunny hill is right by the parking lot, one of the first things you'll see. If you stick with the lower main lift (exhibition) it services a lot of easy greens including a nice gently sloped catwalk. If your friends are somewhat confident it may not be bad to take them up there because it won't be run after run after run on the bunny lift.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> The Bunny hill is right by the parking lot, one of the first things you'll see. If you stick with the lower main lift (exhibition) it services a lot of easy greens including a nice gently sloped catwalk. If your friends are somewhat confident it may not be bad to take them up there because it won't be run after run after run on the bunny lift.


What is the rest of the resort like? Accommodations? Parking? Is it a usually busy? We're going mid-week so I figured lot less lines than on the weekend.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

tanmansnowboard said:


> What is the rest of the resort like? Accommodations? Parking? Is it a usually busy? We're going mid-week so I figured lot less lines than on the weekend.


Mid week should be pretty decent. They don't run the massive ski schools on the week days (they get to cut in front of everyone in line) and there won't be AS many people. Try to get there between 730 and 800 for good parking or else you are across/up the street and have a litte walk ahead of you although that may be better during the week as well. I think you'll be ok as long as every school in the country isn't on spring break.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

I'll be there in April. From my experience with riding with newbs is drop them off on the bunny hill while you do a few runs then get them up on some greens. They will get more practice time in and less time on the lift/buckleing in than if they are on the bunny hill all day.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

PETE BFLO said:


> I'll be there in April. From my experience with riding with newbs is drop them off on the bunny hill while you do a few runs then get them up on some greens. They will get more practice time in and less time on the lift/buckleing in than if they are on the bunny hill all day.



Agreed, being dumped at the top of a 1/4 to 1/2 mile long green will teach them a lot more than a 50 yard bunny hill assault, but only once they can stand up or you'll be ripping your hair out :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> Agreed, being dumped at the top of a 1/4 to 1/2 mile long green will teach them a lot more than a 50 yard bunny hill assault, but only once they can stand up or you'll be ripping your hair out :laugh:


Yeah. I see where you're coming from. Good deal that it's right in front, the bunny slope that is. That way they can just go there while I head on up. 

At the resorts I've been to, they always charge you pretty hefty for food, that the same at A-Basin?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> Agreed, being dumped at the top of a 1/4 to 1/2 mile long green will teach them a lot more than a 50 yard bunny hill assault, but only once they can stand up or you'll be ripping your hair out :laugh:


I usually resort to lapping them and screaming obscenities at them while I'm on the lift.  I kid I kid.  It still feels like you're all hanging out without having to stop 10 times down the hill.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> If you are going to be out here next week there will be a few more board members out here. I think I'll be meeting Neednsnow at A-Basin on thursday and he'll have a few people with him as well.


i don't know if i mentioned this to you or not...but we left one day open for a possible trip to a-base, and we were already kind of thinking thursday might be a good day, especially if it looks like we'll be getting some good pow all day. maybe we'll end up getting the loveland and a-base quicktour. hope you offer discounted rates :laugh:.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

berg said:


> i don't know if i mentioned this to you or not...but we left one day open for a possible trip to a-base, and we were already kind of thinking thursday might be a good day, especially if it looks like we'll be getting some good pow all day. maybe we'll end up getting the loveland and a-base quicktour. hope you offer discounted rates :laugh:.



Thursday the 20th is the day. I'll be heading there with Mr. Right and three friends of mine (potentially, tho the friends may bail). I'll be there for sure. I have a season pass to A-Ba (yeah, I'm from Pennsylvania) so I'll see what discounts I get and how many. Whoever else is interested, consider joining. It should be a pretty good time. Pow or Sluff, rumor has it that A-basin is just a great mellow spot with some killer riding.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

tanmansnowboard said:


> What is the rest of the resort like? Accommodations? Parking? Is it a usually busy? We're going mid-week so I figured lot less lines than on the weekend.


A-Basin is pretty low-key as far as CO resorts go. It's close to the other Summit County resorts, but in its own world really. I love it there and it's one of my favorites, especially with Montezuma Bowl opening this year.

That said, some of the other comments touched on most of what you asked for, but I thought I'd throw in my 2 cents.

As far as accomodations, plan to stay in Keystone. There's no lodging to speak of at A-Basin, but Keystone is only about 5miles away. 

Parking can be a pain when it's busy. That said, A-Basin is probably one of the less busy resorts, but it's smaller too so it doesn't take too much to fill it up. 

The main lot fills quickly and then you'll have to park in the other lots across the highway. So, plan for about a 200yd walk or more if you don't get in the close lot. Put it this way, I'm usually there around 8-8:30am and I've never once parked in the lower lot. The walk isn't horrible though, actually still less than most other places.



tanmansnowboard said:


> At the resorts I've been to, they always charge you pretty hefty for food, that the same at A-Basin?


A-Basin likes to keep it pretty simple with food as well. I honestly don't eat there much, but don't expect too many choices since there's just the main lodge at the bottom. They did open a mid-mountain lodge, but I've not been there yet. It's more reasonable than most though, but everything is still pricier in Summit County. Any other restaurants, hotels, bars, etc. can be found in Keystone and or Dillon/Silverthorn down the road and even Breckenridge if you want to drive a little farther.


I'd try to give some tips on good trails to hit and such, but honestly, I don't ride by trail names, I just strap on and go  

A-Basin is a good time and is good for beginners IMHO, it doesn't get too steep so long as you stay on the lower lifts.

Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask away if you have more questions.


----------

